# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Pulse oximetry, Masimo Corporation, Irvine, California, United States

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Masimo Corporation

----------


## Airicist

iSpO2™ Pulse Oximeter from Masimo 

Published on Mar 8, 2013




> From the leaders in pulse oximetry, the iSpO2 allows you to noninvasively track and trend blood oxygenation (SpO2), pulse rate, and perfusion index — even during movement and low blood flow to the finger. The iSpO2 App coupled with your iSpO2 pulse oximeter allows you to track and trend your blood oxygenation (SpO2), pulse rate (PR), and Perfusion Index (PI) for sports and aviation use. You can graphically view your SpO2 and PR measurement history over time within the app and share that data through email.
> 
> This breakthrough product will be useful to mountain climbers, private pilots, or anyone who wants to assess oxygen level and pulse rate during physical activity. Masimo SET technology is unique in that it will allow consumers to take accurate and continuous measurements on the go while enjoying these activities. Not intended for medical use.

----------


## Airicist

Root - Patient Monitoring and Connectivity Platform

Published on May 31, 2013

----------

